# Scratches on a snowboard.



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

So i went to a local hill and the snow was melted and I ran over a few brushes on accident. Do scratches affect the performace of the board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope
unless they are hella deep and all over your board


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

the ride won't be as smoothe but if it's really bad or if you have a lot of scratches then you could always get your board re-waxed. i always try to re-wax my board every so often.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

They are all shallow, but they are all over.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

it shouldn't be so bad if they're all shallow. but if it's really effecting the smootheness of your ride on your next time out, i suggest getting it re-waxed then. i think there's an awesome tutorial somewhere on this forum that teaches you how to wax your own board if you don't want to keep on shelling out the cash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

simplysnow said:


> it shouldn't be so bad if they're all shallow. but if it's really effecting the smootheness of your ride on your next time out, i suggest getting it re-waxed then. i think there's an awesome tutorial somewhere on this forum that teaches you how to wax your own board if you don't want to keep on shelling out the cash.


can you linnk it please?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

*from just some basic how-tos thread under tips, tricks & instructors*

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/4994-post7.html
and
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/15653-post10.html

sorry, i'm still pretty new to the forum so i didn't know how to quote from a different thread. hope this helps!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Penguin lancer said:


> So i went to a local hill and the snow was melted and I ran over a few brushes on accident. Do scratches affect the performace of the board?


scratches will affect your boards performance. 

of course those marks that look like cat scratches will be less of a detriment than if your board looks like godzilla had a go at it

waxing is something you should get into the habit of doing quite regularly anyways.... like say every 3 days of riding (or less depending on how rigourous you ride)

big scratches will need to be filled with p-tex, which is plastic (either sticks or granular) which is melted into the deep scratches. 

all of this can be done by board tuners at the ski shop or where ever, or you can DIY.... but really, scratches and what not aren;t a mega problem until you hit the core of the board, which is on the other side of your base's pretty picture / paint job.

but yar, as already said and linked to, Professor Snowolf and his board loving tutorials are pretty bang on!


----------

